# Phone Number for Uber/Rasier LLC HQ in SFO?



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone have this? Should be a sticky in here somewhere....


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

xlr8ed said:


> Anyone have this? Should be a sticky in here somewhere....


See https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-contact-uber-support.159008/
If you've been in an accident while online then it's a critical safety issue


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lots of luck with that (have direct access to Raiser officials)!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Wrong! That's a number for the Sacramento convention & visitors bureau.
Are you trying to troll us or did you make an honest mistake?


----------



## thecyberczarina (Jun 8, 2017)

It was an honest mistake; however, your knee-jerk reaction was a choice. I'm not a troll; yet thankful I'm not in CT and won't be getting a driver so unpleasant.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

thecyberczarina said:


> It was an honest mistake; however, your knee-jerk reaction was a choice. I'm not a troll; yet thankful I'm not in CT and won't be getting a driver so unpleasant.


Glad to hear that it was an honest mistake. As a new member you may not realize that there are a number of "trolls", people who post incorrect information merely for the pleasure of seeing others reactions, both in this forum and other forums (this forum is better than most). Where I gave you the benefit of the doubt, it appears that "your choice" was to have me "tried and convicted" of not having a good reason for responding as I did without even attempting to understand this environment.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

Maven said:


> See https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-contact-uber-support.159008/
> If you've been in an accident while online then it's a critical safety issue


Does a passenger committing a felony in your backseat count as a critical safety issue?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

xlr8ed said:


> Does a passenger committing a felony in your backseat count as a critical safety issue?


I suggest getting yourself to safety would be a more appropriate first step. Next contacting the cops by calling 911 . Hopefully, you have a dash-cam recording or other evidence to support your statement. After things calm down then contact Uber with the police report number.


----------



## Jvgrae (Nov 2, 2017)

Do Not Call , we cannot help you! This is NOT a valid number for UBER, this was posted incorrectly. Please take this post off of this blog sight or we will look into stronger methods to get this removed!



thecyberczarina said:


> It was an honest mistake; however, your knee-jerk reaction was a choice. I'm not a troll; yet thankful I'm not in CT and won't be getting a driver so unpleasant.


PLEASE REMOVE THIS POST IMMEDIATELY


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jvgrae said:


> Do Not Call , we cannot help you! This is NOT a valid number for UBER, this was posted incorrectly. Please take this post off of this blog sight or we will look into stronger methods to get this removed!
> 
> PLEASE REMOVE THIS POST IMMEDIATELY


And THAT is why Uber doesn't have a phone number for the public, drivers, or pax. Because everyone would use it.

No email either, same reason. Uber does over 10 million rides PER DAY, if they get an email complaint about only 1/1000 of the rides then they are still being hit with 10,000 emails daily.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

From Google maps
Uber HQ

https://goo.gl/maps/Tty5vX6JTzB2


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Jvgrae's post earlier does show that Uber cares (about profits and not drivers) and that they are willing to take the time to scroll through threads that have not been updated since June (about the same time that 180 days of not caring begun).


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Jvgrae's post earlier does show that Uber cares (about profits and not drivers) and that they are willing to take the time to scroll through threads that have not been updated since June (about the same time that 180 days of not caring begun).


More likely is that some member, instead of posting nonsensical comments, reported the mistake to the mods and the mods took appropriate action and removed the phone number posted in error.


----------

